# [Win XP] Durch Ubuntu-Installation und CHKDSK Dateien zerstört



## Jellysheep (3. Mai 2011)

Hi, 
gestern habe ich Ubuntu (neben Windows auf einer Festplatte) installieren wollen, mitten in der Installation ist es abgebrochen und hat gemeldet, dass zu wenig Speicher auf der Festplatte ist (es waren aber 20GB frei, laut Windows).
Dann habe ich wieder Windows gestartet, die drei Partitionen von Ubuntu gelöscht und die Windows-Partition wieder vergrößert (alles mit EASUS Partition Master).
Mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass mehrere Dateien nicht mehr lesbar waren, unter anderem die Datei Posteingang.dbx von Outlook Express.
Beim nächsten Start von Windows kam dann die Windows-Datenträgerüberprüfung der Festplatte. Es hat mehrere verwaiste Dateien wiederhergestellt und fehlerhafte Indexeinträge repariert. 
Die Datei Posteingang.dbx ist jetzt zwar wieder lesbar, die anderen auch, aber anscheinend hat Windows irgendwie leere Dateien angezeit, die Posteingang.dbx ist nur noch 75KB groß und nun sind 60GB Speicher frei (ein anderer Ordner ist von 40GB auf 10GB geschrumpft, hier sind Dateien 0KB groß). 
Eine Systemwiederherstellung funktioniert leider nicht, da anscheinend keine Wiederherstellungspunkte gefunden werden oder so.

Jetzt möchte ich gerne wissen, ob und wie ich meinen Posteingang (vielleicht auch andere, mir weniger wichtige Dateien) wiederherstellen kann?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal,
Jellysheep


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ohne Backup der Daten wirst du kaum eine Chance haben.

Gruß
BK


----------

